# Litermont ade!



## jon348 (19. April 2007)

Hallo Biker 

Leider ist der Litemont passe für uns Biker! Genauer gesagt die Litermont Gipfeltour ist für Biker gesperrt. Noch genauer gesagt, speziell die schönen Singletrails rund um den Litermont. 
An allen Eingängen zu den schmalen Trails, sind jetzt Holzsperren aufgebaut und Schildchen mit nem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad zu sehen. Die breiten Wege kann man aber noch fahren...nun ja... 
Schade, Schade.... habs gestern mit eigenen Augen gesehn...

mfg
jon348


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. April 2007)

jon348 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker
> 
> Leider ist der Litemont passe für uns Biker! Genauer gesagt die Litermont Gipfeltour ist für Biker gesperrt. Noch genauer gesagt, speziell die schönen Singletrails rund um den Litermont.
> An allen Eingängen zu den schmalen Trails, sind jetzt Holzsperren aufgebaut und Schildchen mit nem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad zu sehen. Die breiten Wege kann man aber noch fahren...nun ja...
> ...



Na doll,  wurde das angekündigt, oder wie?  Kann da mal jemand für Aufklärung sorgen ?  

Gruß
Poppy, der jetzt nur noch :kotz: könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (19. April 2007)

nunja... dann bin ich mal gespannt, ich denke da geht es in erster Linie um Haftungsgründe, weil der weg an vielen Stellen ja für ottonormalfahrer nicht passierbar ist.

Mir sind da aber noch nie viele Leute begegnet, probleme mit wandereren hatte ich da noch nie, ganz im gegenteil!
von daher werd ich da auch weiter fahren wo ich will... stoßzeiten (Feiertage, sonntagsmorgens) werd ich aber nachwievor meiden...

leider sind die meisten Strecken aufm Litermont mittlererweile wirklich zu sehr auf Wanderer ausgelegt und machen auch mitm Bike nur noch eingeschränkt spaß...


----------



## fissenid (20. April 2007)

Tolle Wurst!!!

nun wollte ich aus dem nahen Ausland  mal anreisen um die Touren am Litermont zu testetn und nun das.... da könnte ich doch gerade mal :kotz:  

naja wie es eben so ist, davon lassen wir uns nicht abschrecken.....

gestern erst habe ich erfahren, das ich in RLP gar keine Trails fahren darf. Zum Glück fahre ich die ja meist auch im Saarland.... siehe hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/wegerechtfuermountainbiker.201832.htm

bis dann

gruß
dominik


----------



## Dijo (20. April 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst!!!
> 
> nun wollte ich aus dem nahen Ausland  mal anreisen um die Touren am Litermont zu testetn und nun das.... da könnte ich doch gerade mal :kotz:
> 
> ...



na das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht, ich hab bisher auch nicht geusst, dass in RLP die Singeltrails grundsätzlich verboten sind, demzufolge müsste ja jeder Trail im MTB Park Pfälzerwald illegal sein 

ich werd auf jeden Fall weiter Trails surfen, man sollte nur versuchern dem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen, d.h. dann zu fahren, wenn kaum einer im Wald ist Unter der Woche morgens oder abends, und nicht gerade sonntags auf den stark frequentierten Wanderwegen heizen)


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2007)

der Park hat 100% ne Gehnemigung! Daher hat das auch so lange gedauert bis er fertig war!


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2007)

finde ich leider nicht wirklich überraschend. passt halt nicht ins marketingkonzept. zielgruppe sind leute, die mit dem auto kommen, sich 100-200 meter in den wald schleppen und dann viel geld in einem der gastronomie oder sonstigen "touri"-angebote loswerden wollen. es wurde geld investiert und wenn sich ein teil der zielgruppe am wochenende gestört fühlt, wird dem ganzen ein riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## jon348 (20. April 2007)

@leequar: so isses, ganz genau!


----------



## ilex (20. April 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> gestern erst habe ich erfahren, das ich in RLP gar keine Trails fahren darf. Zum Glück fahre ich die ja meist auch im Saarland.... siehe hier:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/wegerechtfuermountainbiker.201832.htm



Rheinland-Pfalz: Biken darf im Wald nicht auf Fußwegen und Pfaden stattfinden (§ 33 und § 3 WaldG

versteh ich nicht, ohne daß ich dort fahren würde wäre da oft überhaupt kein Pfad


----------



## jon348 (21. April 2007)

hier ein Link zum Thema am Litermont: http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?p=844#more-844


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. April 2007)

also die ersten schranken auf em litermont liegen bereits(aber nicht von Mir!) ,die werden auch allesamt bestimmt fallen bzw. umfahren werden was bei den meisten ja noch gut funktioniert.die schilder sind ja überhaupt der brüller die übersieht ma ja schneller wie man se überhaupt findet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddinho (25. April 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> die schilder sind ja überhaupt der brüller die übersieht ma ja schneller wie man se überhaupt findet..



stimmt, von denen hab ich bis heute noch keins gesehen


----------



## chris84 (25. April 2007)

ich bin gestern wieder en stück Sagen-Weg gefahren... mir is kein einziges Schild begegnet, auch nicht aufm Gipfel, dort wo die Gipfeltour langführt. eine einzige Barriere hab ich gesehen, die aber umfahrbar ist. Selbst die wirklich nicht fahrbaren Wege von ganz oben aus sind nicht sichtbar gesperrt...

also, bis dato mal noch alles im grünen bereich  

was mir mehr kummer macht ist dass die wege einfach zu viel "vertreppifiziert" werden   in nem gewissen rahmen macht das ja spaß, aber stellenweise isses nicht fahrbar... da müsste man mal etwas hand anlegen und bike-freundliche "chickenways" bauen... aber ob das wiederum so gerne gesehen ist?


----------



## cross-freak (26. April 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Rheinland-Pfalz: Biken darf im Wald nicht auf Fußwegen und Pfaden stattfinden (§ 33 und § 3 WaldG
> 
> versteh ich nicht, ohne daß ich dort fahren würde wäre da oft überhaupt kein Pfad



Dann ist es ja auch kein Fuss- sondern ein Fahrweg, und damit ist das fahren erlaubt.


----------



## Paulam Strand (20. Mai 2007)

Bin da heute zum ersten Mal rumgefahren.
Und mal ganz im ernst. Die Schildchen, denn das sind sie wirklich, hab ich erst gesehen, nachdem mich mein Kumpel mit der Nase fast draufgetuppt hat.
Und die blöden Sperren werden einfach umfahren.

Wo kommen wir denn da auch hin. Jetzt werden für die dämlichen Walker auch noch ganze Wälder gesperrt, damit die mit ihren Stöckchen schön gemütlich den Waldboden perforieren können. Gehts noch?!?!

Übrigens hat sich nur ein Assi-Pärchen aufgeregt, als es uns gesehen hat, wurde aber dafür von anderen Wanderern mehr als belächelt.

Was soll der Schwachsinn auch? Da oben kann man so schön Fahrrad fahren und wenn man frühzeitig und freundlich die Vorbeifahr ankündigt, gibt es auch keine Probleme.

Bin mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn dieser dämliche Walking-Hype zu Grunde geht. Dann werden die Sperren wieder abgebaut und alles ist so, wie vorher.


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Mai 2007)

Also erstens dieses "dämliche pärchen"war so en vorstandsmitglied der überhaupt für die wege verantwortlich is,bzw. für die sprerrungen dieser.wie wers wenn du dich bei düppenweiler beschwerst.(gehört doch zu gemeinde düppenweiler,oder???)
....oder du demontierst die stangen in na nebel nacht aktion was natürlich gesetzlich nicht das beste is!trotzdem sind dei wege GEIL!!!auchMiT Sperrung!
Und über haupt nur das verbotenen reizt doch schließlich!


----------



## Paulam Strand (21. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich DAS gewusst hätte, hätte ich den Trottel grad am Bach ertränkt.
Die haben sich aufgespielt wie Götter...

Die Sperren werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht in einer Nach- und Nebelaktion demontieren.

Eine Beschwerde bringt auch nichts. Die nehmen den Brief und schmeißen ihn, ohne ihn zu lesen, in den Aktenvernichter.

Ich werde dort oben einfach weiter so fahren, wie beim letzten Mal auch und wenn irgendjemand meint, er müsse sich mir in den Weg stellen, nimmt er eine Bodenprobe mit den Zähnen.

In einen der "zahlreichen" Bikeparks des Saarlandes kann ich leider nicht ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (16. Juni 2007)

HI! Das tut natürlich weh, wenn der eine nicht mit dem anderen klarkommt, sich aufspielt und sich von irgend einem Amt bescheinigen lässt dass hier eine gewisse Gruppe (meistens halt wir Biker - aber auch die Reiter sind da häufig betroffen - obwohl die mit ihren Gäulen die meisten Trails im Wald angelegt hatten) nicht mehr rein darf. In Sachen Grüner Hölle in Freisen kann ich da auch mein Leid klagen: da sind's die Jäger, die haben schon ne recht große Lobby, sind halt meistens betuchte Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft und zahlen zudem auch noch Ihre Pacht an die Gemeinden. Allerdings haben auch ein paar Down Hiller einem Jäger den Hochstand abgeschnibbelt weil er sich an Ihrem Off-Shore Trail vergriff der sich durch sein Revier zog und zu alledem auch noch ohne jegliche Info und Genehmigung angelegt wurde. Das kam dann alles auf uns zurück. Wir fahren auch einen großen und schönen Teil unserer CTF durch die Pfalz und da gabs bisher nie Probleme (außer im Eckersweiler Terrain, da hatte der Ortsbürgermeister was dagegen und berufte sich auf diese blöde Pfälzer Regelung). Die Strecken sind natürlich auch zuvor von den Orsbürgermeistern abgesegnet worden. Auch möchte ich sagen dass wir auch Rückhalt von unserem Bürgermeister und dem Förster genießen- das kann man nicht hoch genug bewerten. Ansonsten kann ich nur den Tipp geben: ne Klingel ans Rad, wenn Wanderer und Stöckelschwinger kommen Gas weg und immer freundlich, auch wenns schwer fällt - ich hab heut auch wieder geflucht - irgend so ein Reiter hat meine Pallettenbrücke kaputtgeritten, als gäbe es sonst keine Wege!!! Aber was solls - kapiert? Snison


----------



## Tobilas (18. Juni 2007)

Zum Thema Litermont-Sperrgebiet: Ich hab versucht, ein Verbotsschild für Mountainbiker zu finden, es ist mir nicht gelungen! (wie chris84 oben auch schon geschrieben) Wo soll das stehen, bzw. kann das Verbot sonst jemand bestätigen? 
Ich war die letzten Wochen ein paar mal auf dem Litermont, weder hat's Probleme gegeben, noch hab ich irgendwelche Schilder gesehen. 
Cheers...


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Juni 2007)

Die Schilder wirst du auch nur sehen, wenn dich einer mit dem Kopf gegen haut.
Die sind gerade mal 150 x 10 cm gross. Das was draufgemalt ist, ist dann nochmal ein gutes Stück kleiner.

Ich hab die auch nur gesehen, nachdem mich mein Kumpel mit der Nase gegengetuppt hat...


----------



## Tobilas (18. Juni 2007)

äh, 15 x 10 cm oder?
OK, dann sehen's die Wanderer ja auch nicht.
Ich halte es trotzdem so wie hier schon ein paar mal erwähnt: freundlich, langsam und immer den Daumen an der Klingel. Und selbst dann muß man manchmal absteigen, weil die Oma/der Opa schwerhörig ist. Na und? 
Übrigens: wenn Du abends hinfährst ist eh kein Mensch mehr dort unterwegs, dann kannste machen was du willst


----------



## Paulam Strand (18. Juni 2007)

Du hast 'ne Klingel am Bike?!

Ich fahre nicht so gerne abends im Wald rum. Falls ich mal stürze, bleibe ich bis morgens liegen, und mittags habe ich das Glück, dass eventuell ein Wanderer 'nen Arzt ruft...


----------



## puremalt (19. Juni 2007)

Siehste, hätt'ste 'ne Klingel, könntest du um Hilfe läuten 

Oder es gibt auch diese nette Drucklufthupe für's Rad. Damit kann man, ausser Rentner vom Weg zu pusten, auch Bären, Wölfe und Geier vertreiben, falls man über Nacht im Wald liegen sollte.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=ex_35001&k_id=0301&hot=0


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. Juni 2007)

Fragt doch mal die Biker die aus Nalbach kommen was die davon halten..schließlich hat sich deren Bürgermeister dafür stark geamcht dass der litermont so abgeschottet wird!..


----------

